# تقنيات عددية



## ياسر الشعار (6 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع جديد نحتاج فيه معلومات كثيره

فأنا طالب هندسة ميكاترونكس

وقد أنزلت هذه الماده ولكن لا معلومات معي عن هذه الماده

فأحتاج الى آبائي وإخواني المهندسين أن يفيدوني ويفيدون الطلبه 

في هذه المادة التي أعتقد أنها ممتعه

أنتظر الرد في أحر من الجمر

وإلى اللقاء*​


----------



## ياسر الشعار (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
بشوف ما حدا حاب يحكي في هذا الموضوع
:59: انا حاط أمل بهذا الموقع


----------



## عربترون (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم الأخ الكريم ياسر
أنا لم أفهم معنى *تقنيات عددية
أتعني رياضيات عددية أم إلكترونيك عددي Digital

*


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم ياسر, أرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب, كما أرحب بك في قسم ميكاترونيات
ولدي إستفسار بسيط حول إسم المادة باللغة الإنجليزية
وتقبل فائق إحترامي :7:​


----------



## ياسر الشعار (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم شكرا على الرد الجميل

هذه الماده هي *إلكترونيك عددي Digital 

وتحتاج الى أن نأخذ لغة برمجه وهي c++
أما عن اسم الماده باللغة الإنجليزيه لم أعرف لكنني سأعطيك اسمها
ولكم فائق الإحترام
*


----------



## ياسر الشعار (12 أغسطس 2007)

وجدت اسمها بالإنجليزيه 
Finite element method
وانتظر الرد


----------



## ياسر الشعار (14 أغسطس 2007)

غريب جدا جدا
إخواني وآبائي مشغولين جدا
بس الصبر جميل


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, جزاك الله على توضيحك إسم المادة باللغة الإنجليزية, كما يمكنك مشاهدة الرابط التالي
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finite_element_method
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## ياسر الشعار (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك أخي على مساعدتك وجزاك الله خيرا 
أدعو لك من كل قلبي


----------

